
Open source CMS for schools? - jdironman
Hello everyone, I am wondering what options there are as far as open source CMS for schools that people who are less tech savvy could use pretty easily. We used to use something called Julio (A drupal distribution) which I had to update what I could since it was no longer being updated.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.drupal.org&#x2F;project&#x2F;julio<p>I really liked the school focused options it had. Thats kind of what we are looking for.<p>I&#x27;m sorry if this isn&#x27;t the right place to post this.
======
nickysielicki
It really depends on the scale of what you're doing. K12 or higher ed, how
many students, how many classes, how many students in each class, etc.

I used to work part time as a jr. sysadmin for my university, we hosted Moodle
for a slew of engineering courses. From both sides of the equation --- both as
a student using Moodle in classes and as someone who was semi-aware of what
went into hosting Moodle (wasn't a primary responsibility of mine), I think
it's a great platform.

The university at large now uses Canvas. I can't speak to what it's like to
host it, but I can say that as a student I think it's vastly inferior to
Moodle or Desire2Learn. It has the same problem that a lot of modern websites
have: the UI is very beautiful and modern but it requires a million clicks to
get anything done, and the organization is a mess. There's no central page to
see my grades. Some teachers don't put assignments into the system until
they're due, which means that the "upcoming assignment" pages are useless
because there are often times where an assignment isn't listed there. It seems
very extensible, eg: there's an embedded Piazza tab on a couple of the Canvas
pages for my courses, and my math class has a tab that brings up a real-time
video chat if students want to work together remotely. These are definitely
3rd party and so the sky is the limit if there's some particular workflow that
you want to add onto the platform.

~~~
jdironman
I think you might have thought that I meant LMS or learning management system.
I'm really just looking for a good content management system for a small K12
school district. A district website you know. We've been using WordPress which
isn't terrible but I'm just wondering what the options are. Thank you for the
great comment though. Alot of good information in there.

~~~
mimixco
WordPress is what I was going to suggest. There are so many great plugins and
themes now, as well as drag and drop screen builders that don't require
coding. For a free CMS, it's hard to beat.

------
dazmiller
Check out OctoberCMS

[https://octobercms.com/](https://octobercms.com/)

Very nice simple but powerful system.

Open source as well.

